# Free surefire G2



## Equivicae (Jun 13, 2006)

Free Surefire G2 

I am giving this away. Brand new in package. 

I just want to be nice 


Pick a number from 1-9000


I'll PM the winner for directions.


The time now is 22:44 6/12/2006 
the drawing will end in 22:44 6/19/2006


----------



## metalhed (Jun 13, 2006)

??? :thinking: ???


----------



## nighthawk (Jun 13, 2006)

Sounds too good to be true, but I'll pick the number anyway..
#999.


----------



## Templar223 (Jun 13, 2006)

Equivicae said:


> Free Surefire G2
> 
> Pick a number from 1-9000



7311

John


----------



## Templar223 (Jun 13, 2006)

Gosh, been up here less than ten minutes and he's already got people pickin' numbers!

J


----------



## Ousanas (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll pick 6161


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Jun 13, 2006)

OK.......1973





Thanks,
Bill


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jun 13, 2006)

Couldn't you be a little bit nicer and give away an M4 instead? 


Interesting first post you have there.. Welcome to CPF!


----------



## Haz (Jun 13, 2006)

666


----------



## bl4kkat (Jun 13, 2006)

lol ummmm okie then i guess ill pick 4891


----------



## Spydie (Jun 13, 2006)

*1981*. 

Thanks for this contest!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 13, 2006)

*8192*.


----------



## cabojoe (Jun 13, 2006)

4500


----------



## sancho886 (Jun 13, 2006)

1985


----------



## harellfirestone (Jun 13, 2006)

7000


----------



## KSH92474 (Jun 13, 2006)

3245 for me


----------



## spyderknut (Jun 13, 2006)

4141 for me

thanks for the contest!


----------



## skalomax (Jun 13, 2006)

Ill pick 786


Skalomax


----------



## m5shooter (Jun 13, 2006)

Count me in.
1965


----------



## Trashman (Jun 13, 2006)

1


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome To CPF Equivicae!!
Sweet First Post,Thanks for the contest:rock:

Hmmm, lets try *8999*


----------



## LarryC (Jun 13, 2006)

1582


----------



## Hoghead (Jun 13, 2006)

2001


----------



## Nell (Jun 13, 2006)

1954 for me.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jun 13, 2006)

1-9000? We could be here a while guys.. haha

Just for the heck of it, I'll pick a number. 9000!


----------



## WhiteHot (Jun 13, 2006)

4652


----------



## roguesw (Jun 13, 2006)

7452


----------



## igabo (Jun 13, 2006)

8200


----------



## EuroBeetle (Jun 13, 2006)

5246


----------



## GregWormald (Jun 13, 2006)

G'day,
1948 for me thanks.
Greg


----------



## kelmo (Jun 13, 2006)

How about 1938!

You are making a big entry!!!


----------



## nemul (Jun 13, 2006)

5693


----------



## qpl (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll take 4522. good thing to do for CPFers


----------



## RadarGreg (Jun 13, 2006)

2469


----------



## Warp (Jun 13, 2006)

Interesting........

*3456*


----------



## greenLED (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to CPF!
29 for me, please.


----------



## Protaeus (Jun 13, 2006)

#862

for me thanks!

Great start at CPF!

Nice number Haz


----------



## HGB (Jun 13, 2006)

Alright...


*0062*


----------



## SkinlessMonkey (Jun 13, 2006)

2006


----------



## NAW (Jun 13, 2006)

6106

I win! Yeah, right...


----------



## Penguin (Jun 13, 2006)

I say 7048!


----------



## Kid9P (Jun 13, 2006)

:naughty: 6996 :naughty: 


Ray


----------



## AJMAUDIO (Jun 13, 2006)

420 here....crossin my fingers


----------



## shakiesam (Jun 13, 2006)

*451*


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 13, 2006)

Edit, You can stuff it where the sun dont shine 


I'll pick number :thumbsdow 

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## schrenz (Jun 13, 2006)

1970


----------



## hquan (Jun 13, 2006)

2001 for me


----------



## Somy Nex (Jun 13, 2006)

1234 =P


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 13, 2006)

This might be bad. I already see two people have chosen 2001. My number is 

1982


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Jun 13, 2006)

5861


----------



## TENMMIKE (Jun 13, 2006)

6373


----------



## Dr_Joe (Jun 13, 2006)

:thinking: 5963


----------



## dmz (Jun 13, 2006)

1350


----------



## leukos (Jun 13, 2006)

This is going to be impossible to keep track of who picked what numbers unless they are posted in the first post! And 9000 numbers is a huge range! But nevertheless, put me down for *226*.


----------



## smurf_boi (Jun 13, 2006)

lol...1580


----------



## Alloy Addict (Jun 13, 2006)

5461


----------



## bonvivantmike (Jun 13, 2006)

4999


----------



## W4DIZ (Jun 13, 2006)

7777


----------



## Skyclad01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Call me crazy, but im going with 5150


----------



## mdocod (Jun 13, 2006)

i'm confused- but inerested...
how about
7337


----------



## chesterqw (Jun 13, 2006)

i will pick no. 1337


lets assume this guy doesn't have the number in fraction or decimals.


----------



## xpitxbullx (Jun 13, 2006)

*6374*

I concentrated hard and used my 'sixth sense' to extrapolated this number from my thoughts.

If I have any inkling of ESP, this contest is in the bag.

Jeff


----------



## WNG (Jun 13, 2006)

5555

because my last name translates to 5.


----------



## jnj1033 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll take 1033, since someone already took 666. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kozak (Jun 13, 2006)

1.


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll take 2683.


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 13, 2006)

Lets try 2442.


----------



## Mitfox (Jun 13, 2006)

My turn.. 
3605


----------



## bexteck (Jun 13, 2006)

Guess I'll go with 3126.

Thanks


----------



## savumaki (Jun 13, 2006)

68


----------



## d1337 (Jun 13, 2006)

1337


----------



## Tjin (Jun 13, 2006)

2222


----------



## mdocod (Jun 13, 2006)

d1337: chesterqw already picked that number


----------



## dougmccoy (Jun 13, 2006)

Can I have number 2000 please?

Doug


----------



## Rando (Jun 13, 2006)

3212, please.


----------



## mackasenbach (Jun 13, 2006)

2631


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 13, 2006)

3245


----------



## BrighTor (Jun 13, 2006)

1123. :goodjob:


----------



## ianb (Jun 13, 2006)

8888 ...
and...
welcome to cpf!

Ian


----------



## liteMANIAC (Jun 13, 2006)

1452 :thanks:


----------



## socom1970 (Jun 13, 2006)

7 please.


----------



## jkuo13 (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh what the heck. I'll pick 3142


----------



## FredericoFreire (Jun 13, 2006)

1980, please.


----------



## GeoffChan (Jun 13, 2006)

3031


----------



## Solomon MK2 (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to CPF,

Is this number going to be picked up out of a barrel, or are you just going to come up with a number yourself?  

Congratulations however... you've managed to get all kinds of CPF members out of the woodwork!

If this post continues past 10 pages, it's going to be almost impossible for you to keep track of all the numbers, (nevermind the hurculean effort) unless you start putting together a list.

Solomon


----------



## ptirmal (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome...

6018


----------



## Meduza (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll take 8992 as my number


----------



## roknrandy (Jun 13, 2006)

3467 please


----------



## RebelRAM (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok I'll pick 5


----------



## BombTec (Jun 13, 2006)

Heck of a first post....why not? I'll try #658, please...


----------



## blademan (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll take the number 1969! Thanks and welcome to CPF!


----------



## Lite (Jun 13, 2006)

#2.


----------



## Spudman (Jun 13, 2006)

3


----------



## sween1911 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll take #369.

Reminds me of the giveaways on USN.


----------



## bobisculous (Jun 13, 2006)

I will have a go with 1313

-Cameron


----------



## powernoodle (Jun 13, 2006)

Just in case this is legit : 3138.


Bonus pic of G2s and 6Ps:


----------



## cheapo (Jun 13, 2006)

3500

-david


----------



## MeLLoJeLLo (Jun 13, 2006)

I take my HDS serial number....#2616

Thank you!


----------



## vector_joe (Jun 13, 2006)

3286


----------



## pilotmx5 (Jun 13, 2006)

8765?


----------



## ledaholic (Jun 13, 2006)

2657


----------



## rgc (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll say that is nice . . . .

5551


Thanks,
rgc


----------



## Melven (Jun 13, 2006)

1968

Heres Hoping!!


----------



## Jay R (Jun 13, 2006)

Top man !

4895.


----------



## ackbar (Jun 13, 2006)

0828


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 13, 2006)

2123


----------



## Taylorf (Jun 13, 2006)

Not sure if its been picked but 6587


----------



## mikeymoto (Jun 13, 2006)

123


----------



## KingSmono (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool! Welcome to CPF! 

3427

-Allen


----------



## Dadof6 (Jun 13, 2006)

Groovy. My number is 2386.


----------



## maverick (Jun 13, 2006)

I betcha most of these numbers are your bank account PIN numbers. hahaha.... i pick *6666*


----------



## Thunderclad (Jun 13, 2006)

*5005*
*hope i'll win!:rock: *


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Jun 13, 2006)

7770


----------



## Max Brightness (Jun 13, 2006)

At this point I have no idea if this number is already taken. 

I'll pick 2006


----------



## winny (Jun 13, 2006)

*42* or me of course!


----------



## Joshua74 (Jun 13, 2006)

4807  (if you do accept internationals members  )


----------



## TOMTEC (Jun 13, 2006)

4130 for me please.

TOMTEC


----------



## Noxonomus (Jun 13, 2006)

Hrmm your first post says pick a number and is impressive. My first post is a number.

not quite the way I expected that to work out when I signed up but cool.

3291


----------



## Damelas (Jun 13, 2006)

459


----------



## London Lad (Jun 13, 2006)

12 please


----------



## catmouse (Jun 13, 2006)

6666


----------



## George1 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll take #3000 please


----------



## WildChild (Jun 13, 2006)

1704


----------



## Macaw (Jun 13, 2006)

2525


----------



## Bozochu (Jun 13, 2006)

#77 for me please.


----------



## leukos (Jun 13, 2006)

*Was the guy who posted this give-away just a troll? It was his first and only post......*:thinking:


----------



## 01foreman400 (Jun 13, 2006)

3860


----------



## mudman cj (Jun 13, 2006)

I would like to try 8303. This should be interesting...


----------



## Phreeq (Jun 13, 2006)

We'll see.
I pick 5112.


----------



## Tritium (Jun 13, 2006)

777 please.


Thurmond


----------



## tebore (Jun 13, 2006)

I call 1035.


----------



## Barefootone (Jun 13, 2006)

Equivicae,
Thank you for your generosity. I'll take 1947.


----------



## iNDiGLo (Jun 13, 2006)

2112


----------



## B. Park (Jun 13, 2006)

37 thanks


----------



## KnOeFz (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, I'm sure this is too good to be truw, 
but atleast this gets my post count up 

# 3791

Thnx.


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Jun 13, 2006)

I will take 8484


----------



## Culhain (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for your generous offer.

8888 feels lucky.


----------



## ScumNL (Jun 13, 2006)

1488


----------



## ANW (Jun 13, 2006)

7435 as my numbers


----------



## Glock40 (Jun 13, 2006)

4320


----------



## dizzy (Jun 13, 2006)

8111 for me. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jun 13, 2006)

dont know if its been picked but 9397


----------



## Afraid-of-the-dark (Jun 13, 2006)

It's a brilliant random number generator.

I'll bite, how about #5204


----------



## Mags (Jun 13, 2006)

2222

And thank you for doing this


----------



## ianb (Jun 13, 2006)

...as long as equivicae doesn't PM everyone saying they've won and ask for $5 to cover the post 
I'm sure this is fine though, just my paranoia 
already posted my # though 
Ian


----------



## Reptilezs (Jun 13, 2006)

2045


----------



## cacer (Jun 13, 2006)

i am shure ! he is lying on the floor *rofl*


but perhaps....: i take the 4.


----------



## mdocod (Jun 13, 2006)

I've counted at least 3 people who have selected previously selected numbers.... might want to go back and see everyones numbers before picking one...


----------



## greenLED (Jun 13, 2006)

sween1911 said:


> Reminds me of the giveaways on USN.


That's the only reason I played along. Still think this might be bogus, though.


----------



## vic303 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll take #303.
Thanks for a chance.
--Vic


----------



## Firebladz (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll bid 2785 Bob and lemme know if I'm the next big winner on the $ price is right $ !! :naughty: :laughing:


----------



## jtivat (Jun 13, 2006)

7878


----------



## woodasptim (Jun 13, 2006)

7485 My wife's birthday


----------



## jthomson111 (Jun 13, 2006)

#410 Please


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jun 13, 2006)

2500 plz


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Jun 13, 2006)

8752


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anyone find it odd that this individual's very first post on CPF should be to run some sort of guessing game?

Are the 2+2 trolls back?


----------



## Rigor (Jun 13, 2006)

6439
Sounds odd...


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Jun 13, 2006)

still seems suspicious... i'll withdraw my number


----------



## dta116 (Jun 13, 2006)

0498....Let me know when I win.....


----------



## nzgunnie (Jun 13, 2006)

7514


----------



## Rando (Jun 13, 2006)

I second the troll idea. I smell a rat.


----------



## Penguin (Jun 13, 2006)

Check out his other post too... fishy.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jun 13, 2006)

Penguins eat fish


----------



## skalomax (Jun 13, 2006)

Hmm smells like a Hairy Troll. At least will still have our flashlights.


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 13, 2006)

After seeing his second post here, I have no doubt he is a troll, 

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=121586

You can take your 9000 numbers and stuff them up where the sun don't shine for all I care.


----------



## metalhed (Jun 13, 2006)

metalhed said:


> ??? :thinking: ???




I kinda' thought this smelled funny right off the bat.

Equivicae should be :banned:

Sorry, but that's how I feel.


----------



## Elkbow (Jun 13, 2006)

6444


----------



## Beaver_2 (Jun 13, 2006)

700 Thanks
-Beaver II


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 13, 2006)

tsk tsk ... Unfortunate as it may be, I guess David Hannum was right. There is one born every minute ...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 13, 2006)

If your not up on "Web lingo" like me here ya go:

*Troll*

*As used on the Internet: * 

_From the fishing term. As a noun, synonymous with flamebait. As a verb, to post controversial or provocative messages in a deliberate attempt to provoke flames._


_1) As a verb, the practice of trying to lure other Internet users into sending responses to carefully-designed incorrect statements or similar "bait." In a real example, a Usenet newsgroup contributor mentioned the discovery of an ancient African carving containing a list of prime numbers. The contributor further listed some of the prime numbers found and included some numbers that, in fact, are not prime numbers. Other contributors then sent serious replies, correcting the list of prime numbers cited. _


----------



## metalhed (Jun 13, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> tsk tsk ... Unfortunate as it may be, I guess David Hannum was right. There is one born every minute ...




And since he probably said that in 1869, I would think the number would be higher now. 

Actually, in view of this thread, I'm sure it's _much higher_ now. 






Edit: BTW, if you would like a _real_ chance to win a new Surefire L2, just check out my contest thread. And no, *I* didn't start this thread to plug the other one. :laughing:

Win a Surefire L2!!! (contest)


----------



## Cornkid (Jun 13, 2006)

3829


----------



## nakahoshi (Jun 13, 2006)

For being a troll, he sure got alot of response in his first couple posts. 
Kinda like that TI pd for sale on ebay in china. Very odd indeed


----------



## Penguin (Jun 13, 2006)

I withdraw my number, so much posting has got to be eating up CPF's resources... I hope that wasn't his/her intent...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 13, 2006)

I haven't looked at the whole thread and written down every number...

If it hasn't been taken 7997.


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 13, 2006)

He's probably laughing his *** off at all the suckers who posted (Including me, Grrrrr!!!) can a moderator close this thread until this person comes forward?


----------



## Unforgiven (Jun 13, 2006)

Equivicae, you may contact a mod or admin if you wish to continue this
thread.


Thread closed.
_ Unforgiven_


----------

